# Vivid Classical Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I know this will be subjective, but think of music like the impressionists who seem to be painting upon a canvas.

I like Debussy, Ravel and Stravinsky (rite of spring).

I need more please.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I know this will be subjective, but think of music like the impressionists who seem to be painting upon a canvas.
> 
> I like Debussy, Ravel and Stravinsky (rite of spring).
> 
> I need more please.


(orchestral unless otherwise stated):
- Respighi, Charles Griffes
- Frederick Delius; piano pieces by Bax, Ireland
- French symphonic poems by D'Indy, Chausson, Ropartz, Koechlin (early ones), Schmitt (precursors and contemporaries of Debussy)
- Out of Doors: piano pieces by Bartok; maybe the Miraculous Mandarin ballet suite


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Roger Knox said:


> (orchestral unless otherwise stated):
> - Respighi, Charles Griffes
> - Frederick Delius; piano pieces by Bax, Ireland
> - French symphonic poems by D'Indy, Chausson, Ropartz, Koechlin (early ones), Schmitt (precursors and contemporaries of Debussy)
> - Out of Doors: piano pieces by Bartok; maybe the Miraculous Mandarin ballet suite


Thank you so much, that gives me much to dig into.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Have you heard Kagel's _An Tasten_? It's a beautiful piece that sounds pretty "vivid" to me.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Respighi, Borodin, Janacek, Poulenc, Ligeti, Bartok, Scriabin

These are some popular works but there's more to dig into:
Respighi - _Pines of Rome, Poema Autunnale, Notturno, Ancient Dances and Airs_
Borodin - _Prince Igor, In the Steppes of Central Asia_
Janacek - _Sinfonietta, The Cunning Little Vixen, On an Overgrown Path, Glagolitic Mass_
Poulenc - _Sinfonietta_ 
Ligeti - _Lux Aeturna, Continuum, Atsmopheres, Etudes_
Bartok - _Music for Strings and Celesta, Concerto for Orchestra, String Quartets_


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Several of those hit the spot upon skimming. Thanks again!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Have you heard Kagel's _An Tasten_? It's a beautiful piece that sounds pretty "vivid" to me.


Sounds vivid to me as well.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

Particularly the Hymnus in this one, but I think Henze's symphonies 7, 8, and 10 (not familiar with 9) altogether fit your description.










I have no idea who this composer is and only listened to this piece once. I randomly found it on Spotify.





And some symphony by Henry Cowell idk 




And I just remembered this piece by Rautavaara 




And also this by Germaine Tailleferre.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bax - November woods
Sibelius - Tapiola
Respighi - Fountains of Rome
Britten - Four sea interludes
Vaughan Williams - In the Fen Country
Takemitsu - A flock descends into the pentagonal garden


----------

